
Developers: First, do no harm - sirduncan
http://sdtimes.com/industry-watch-developers-first-no-harm/
======
liquidise
Perhaps this is overly political of me, but i really hoped this article spoke
to developers who actively develop systems that allow agencies to subvert the
privacies we has historically enjoyed. When i see things the NSA does, i have
to measure my anger as someone, not unlike myself, built this software.

------
colanderman
I would love to read this article, but I cannot scroll the page. (Chrome on OS
X.)

